# advertising question



## jesse22r (Mar 5, 2008)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>PFF has proven time and time again to be a great site for marketing your business locally. Atleast for me it has, just wondering if any owners on here have had sucess on anything like this on any other local sites?</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

I have not found another site that lets you openly advertise for free. Most are around $300-$400 per month for an ad on the home page. If you find another site such as this one let us know. Come by the Networking meeting Thursday night (Aug. 14th) at 6:00 pm at Zaxbys in Gulf Breeze. Another free way to advertise. SHB


----------



## jesse22r (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info. As far as the meeting is it just a place to swap cards and have a meal? Might check it out sounds fun.


----------

